# most inavaded ice fishing video



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone have good ideas on how to get to your spot when the ice is on..
ima try it lol...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

That's awesome!


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

Great off season use of your rototiller !!!!

I bet someone is filling out a patent application as I type. 


jim


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Unless its battery operated, its illegal on squito and all other COE lakes.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Stick with the bike Justin


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

im traveling lite .. ima bucketeer it this year.. neck and back all screwed up due to a kind lady that ran a red light... bounced off a truck and head on into my buddy and i.. lovly


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Where are there laws listed about what you can and can't use that's motorized on mosquito lake? I don't get it...you're allowed to use boats with motors during the summer, why no motorized vehicles in the winter?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow..hahahahaha


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm. I was already thinking of using this to tow the shed around.
What lakes would it be legal on?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

erie is the only one i know of that u can use gas powered engin on.. in ohio anyways


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

that i dont know of thats what iv been hearing for years. dont know iv googled it and cant find anything on it. but im sure its has something to due with having to pull it out if it goes thru.. can anyone eles shed some light on this?


Lightman said:


> Where are there laws listed about what you can and can't use that's motorized on mosquito lake? I don't get it...you're allowed to use boats with motors during the summer, why no motorized vehicles in the winter?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You can use atv. and snowmobiles on the portage lakes, buckeye lake and i think alum creek. I hope this helps.


----------

